# Send one up for my mother please.



## Handgunner (May 9, 2010)

This is not the type post I wanted to make on Mothers Day, but I painfully must.

Pray that my mother pulls through.  We are at Memorial Hospital in Savannah and she is in the MICU.  She has been battling COPD and Emphysema for quite sometime and it looks like this may be her biggest battle yet.  On a scale of 1-10, they are saying she is around a 2.

I pray that God's will be be done and if it's His will for her to be called home, I just ask that it's a painless journey.  If it's His will to keep her with us for a while longer, let it happen soon, so that we can get our Mom back.

Thanks y'all.  This is one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with... Any and all prayers will be appreciated.  It says in the Bible "Where 2 or more are gathered in my name, I am there as well".  So I know He is listening to us...

Thanks again and God bless you all.


----------



## Hut2 (May 9, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## KDarsey (May 9, 2010)

Prayers sent up


----------



## William Fivaz (May 9, 2010)

Keeping you and your's in our prayers


----------



## georgia357 (May 9, 2010)

Prayers sent for your mother.


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 9, 2010)

prayers are sent please keep us posted


----------



## CAL (May 9, 2010)

Hold to ya faith Gunner and know God is listening to us all as we pray for a good outcome!The Lord be with you and your Mom.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

We have ya`ll in our prayers, D. Hopin` for the best.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 9, 2010)

Praying for your mother and your family.................................RW


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 9, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nitro (May 9, 2010)

Delton, 

My prayers are added.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (May 9, 2010)

Prayers added for your mom.


----------



## Hoss (May 9, 2010)

Our prayers are added, Delton.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (May 10, 2010)

Your Mom is in my Prayers.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 10, 2010)

Prayers Sent


----------



## SOCOM (May 10, 2010)

May the Lords perfect will be done and may he grant peace to you and your family.  I pray for strength, wisdom and guidance for you brother.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 10, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 10, 2010)

Prayers going up for your Mom and your family Delton.


----------



## fredw (May 10, 2010)

Delton, my prayers are added.


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 10, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (May 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed this.

Prayers with your family, Delton.


----------



## ronpasley (May 10, 2010)

prayers sent for your mother and family


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2010)

just saw this....You got them D!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2010)

Prayers sent. Keep us updated Delton.


----------



## Handgunner (May 10, 2010)

They performed a heart catheterization today and found she had two blockages... Both were 70%.  The did an angioplasty and stinted both of them.  They also found that her heart isn't beating right.  The front 1/2 isn't beating.  But that's not what is causing her problems with breathing.  Basically, they found another problem, unrelated to the current one.. More of a preventive maintenance thing with the stints.  While in there, why not fix it?  

They are still trying to get her to breathe on her own and come off the ventilator, but here stats are still good.. and they are talking about trying to maybe feed her tomorrow through a tube instead of just the IV.

We are glad she is stable, but are praying for some sign of improvement.

Thanks for the prayers y'all.  It is good to know that we got a lot of folks pulling for her.


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 10, 2010)

you got em brother, God bless


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (May 10, 2010)

Im praying for your Mother. I hope she pulls through man.


----------



## Matt149 (May 10, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Forgiven (May 11, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Just saw this Delton, you got'em darlin'!


----------



## Milkman (May 11, 2010)

Prayers from here added Delton


----------



## The PROFET (May 12, 2010)

*C_o_p_d_*

My mother has this also---but we pray and stand on the word and call her healed ! Remember :call those things that be not as though they were,-----And when you've done all you can do to stand---stand therefore !!!!!!!!!!!!! our prayers are with you and your mom.


----------



## mountain cat (May 12, 2010)

praying for yall.  lost mama in jan. please pray for us too.


----------



## Jasper (May 12, 2010)

Sorry I missed this. Hope things are better! Prayers sent!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

Prayers for your mom and family big D.


----------



## dawg2 (May 12, 2010)

I just saw this Delton, prayers sent!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 12, 2010)

D, Prayers from here, and for you and your family.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 12, 2010)

Prayers also Delt. She will pull through.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Just saw this Delton...you have my prayers as well!


----------



## Lorri (May 12, 2010)

Just saw this to - Delton so sorry to hear this about your mother.  My prayers added as well.


----------



## Handgunner (May 12, 2010)

The Lord is listening.. Was there ever any doubt?!

Today we got some good news.  Mom is breathing on her own.. and if she continues, they will remove the tubes tomorrow.  She is having a problem wanting to be combative, but they think that is due to her being off her meds, caffiene, nicotine, etc.. so they are doing what they can to help her withdrawals.

The fed her today through a tube that is inserted through her nose.. So maybe the extra nourishment will speed up her recovery. 

Her chest Xrays are clearer today than yesterday.  So overall, it seems she is on her way to feeling better.

Keep the prayers coming, they are working and very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> The Lord is listening.. Was there ever any doubt?!
> 
> Today we got some good news.  Mom is breathing on her own.. and if she continues, they will remove the tubes tomorrow.  She is having a problem wanting to be combative, but they think that is due to her being off her meds, caffiene, nicotine, etc.. so they are doing what they can to help her withdrawals.
> 
> ...



Great news D!!


----------



## tinyelvis (May 12, 2010)

sent


----------



## Paymaster (May 13, 2010)

Still Praying for your Mom's full recovery. Maybe she has turned the corner. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Handgunner (May 14, 2010)

Praise be to God! They took the tubes out of mom this morning, and within an hour, she is awake and talking.  It's the first time I've heard her voice in almost 9 days.  Words can't describe what I'm feeling right now.

Thanks to the Most Highest for hearing our prayers!


----------



## Paymaster (May 14, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Praise be to God! They took the tubes out of mom this morning, and within an hour, she is awake and talking.  It's the first time I've heard her voice in almost 9 days.  Words can't describe what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Thanks to the Most Highest for hearing our prayers!



That is awesome Brother Delton! Great News for sure. The power of Prayer never ceases to amaze.
My Prayers continue for her full recovery.


----------



## Milkman (May 14, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Praise be to God! They took the tubes out of mom this morning, and within an hour, she is awake and talking.  It's the first time I've heard her voice in almost 9 days.  Words can't describe what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Thanks to the Most Highest for hearing our prayers!



Looks like more proof that he works in mysterious ways. Great report.


----------



## Handgunner (May 14, 2010)

I have slept in a recliner/torture rack for the past 6 days.. 6 hours of sleep in 7 days... and it has all been worth it!!! Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Praise be to God! They took the tubes out of mom this morning, and within an hour, she is awake and talking.  It's the first time I've heard her voice in almost 9 days.  Words can't describe what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Thanks to the Most Highest for hearing our prayers!



Thats awesome D!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2010)

awesome news big D , hope she continues to get better daily ....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Praise be to God! They took the tubes out of mom this morning, and within an hour, she is awake and talking.  It's the first time I've heard her voice in almost 9 days.  Words can't describe what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Thanks to the Most Highest for hearing our prayers!



   That is terrific news D!


----------



## georgia357 (May 14, 2010)

Wonderful news.


----------



## Nitro (May 14, 2010)

Outstanding Delton, 

I pray for her continued recovery.


----------



## The PROFET (May 16, 2010)

*Praise god !*

PRAISE GOD-PRAISE GOD-PRAISE GOD---A-men!!!!!!


----------



## bearpugh (May 18, 2010)

sorry i just saw this, praying for you and your mom. sounds like god's got it in control.


----------

